# Keeping weight in my Stirrups



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

So I have recently developed this bad habit of gripping with my knees whuch tends to lead to my feet coming up and out of the stirrups, which then when slowing down tends to me losing my stirrups.

It's only really at the canter and when I'm jumping I'm not to sure why I started doing it but now I can't seem to stop...

I was just wondering what peoples suggestions were to fixing this problem.

I was thinking maybe do 2-point postion and I'm pretty sure I remembered reading on here to take your knees off the saddle to make yourself sit down, so might try that as well.


Any other suggestions, even some exercises I can do with out Buzz would be helpful


----------



## AnneGage (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, RedTree ... What you are experiencing is not that uncommon. When you grip with the front of your thigh, your knees close and your lower leg does not stay in contact with your horse's barrel. This creates an unstable seat and your brain tell your body to hold on by drawing our knees up and, eventually, going "fetal".

You can change this pattern by practising the half-seat position - the hip angle closes slightly and the seat lifts slightly out of the saddle. There is still some contact between your seat to the saddle. You are half way between the 3 point and the 2 point positions. To improve your stability, you practice this standing still, then at the walk, then at the trot and then over poles. At first, you may need to rest your hands on your horse's neck to support yourself. Then you take your hands off the neck so that you are using your legs.

Check out this article for more information and exercises to practice this important riding position. The Riding Position Every Hunter Rider Needs to Master

If you have questions, I'm happy to answer.

Cheers

Anne


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Anne, will read that now


----------



## aeosborne2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi! My instructor's just determined that I have a similar problem. I pinch with my knees and my legs drift back. She tied my stirrups to the girth (loosely!) to help me develop the muscle memory of where my legs should be. She told me that I would need to do this for a few lessons, and then we'd see how my position has improved.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

_(...sounding like a broken record...)_
You need to do 2 things:
1) Ride at a walk and a sitting trot without stirrups;
and
2) Go for VERY LONG (trail, perhaps?) rides, so that your legs get VERY tired--3 hours is a good amount of time.
There is NO WAY that you can ride that long and continue to push yourself out of the saddle, which is what you do right now, since you're riding or short periods and have established a bad habit. =D


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I actually think riding without my stirrups is where I got this habit from...
Buzz trot is very bouncy so I tend to grip with my upper legs because if I grip with the lower part of my leg he will go faster....

I agree with the long ride though, that sounds like a good idea.


----------

